# Give me info on Breck



## killacam25 (Jul 13, 2009)

Never Been to Breck But the town of Breckenridge just fully legalized weed. That should make for a fun trip. And Stoners like lots of Chic=fil-a for munchies so you should be set.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> So, I have a trip out to Breckenridge planned in 1.5 weeks.
> 
> Whats the deal with food and supermarkets in the area? Do they have any Chick-Fil-A's or Quizno's out there? I am trying to not break the bank just keeping myself fed


Breck doesn't have fast food, minus subway and dominoes, who were grandfathered in. Quiznos in Silverthorne. You are better off going to a local restaurant anyways- a trip to McDonald's cost about $8. For 10-12 you can get real food.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Breck doesn't have fast food, minus subway and dominoes, who were grandfathered in. Quiznos in Silverthorne. You are better off going to a local restaurant anyways- a trip to McDonald's cost about $8. For 10-12 you can get real food.


Is that by some ordinance?

I did notice that there are about a jillion pizza places there. Who has the most authentic NY style pizza there? Also, are any places open late?


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

It is a city ordinance. Best NY pizza is in Dillon at Jersey Boys. Jersey Boys is legit, but expensive. Downstairs at Eric's will probably be your best bet in Breck, havent been to the new pizza join, Pizza Parlor, yet. However, places shut down early compared to a large city.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killacam25 said:


> Never Been to Breck But the town of Breckenridge just fully legalized weed. That should make for a fun trip. And Stoners like lots of Chic=fil-a for munchies so you should be set.


You're a fucking idiot it's decriminalized not legalized look up the difference in those two words. Woo hoo smoke pot all day yeah. Fucking dipshits it's people like you that are ruining it for those of us living here.

Pizza Parlor is so so, Giampietro's is better and I guess the new Northside Pizza on main street is good and not super expensive. Erics food is OK in moderation eat there twice in a week your colon will be splattering it's shit stream all over your toilet. Don't bother with Subway you'll probably get food poisoning cause the place is dirty. Duggans Deli is the place to go for a low key vibe and solid NY style subs with fresh meats. If you want chinese avoid Purple Orchid or whatever the hell it's called on North Main Street you'll probably die from food poisoning there. Mother loaded is good if you want the very best and worst of americana, seriously good shit there especially the mac and cheese.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmmm, ok. I think what I *should* have asked is: Where do the locals eat and shop (supermarket)?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

locals eat ramen noodles? Cya at breck in 1.5weeks tarzanman im staying in Dillon and plan to hit up all the resorts in area for the week. last time i was there i lived off beef jerky and chicken soup :/


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol. I'm not looking to bombard my system with sodium, salt... so if I have to go cheap then it will be salads, PB&J, Tuna fish sammiches and apples (apples are usually hella cheap)


----------



## Breckenridge (Oct 1, 2009)

BA is spot on about eating out. Duggan's delis Reuben is big and juicey and yummy for only eight bucks.You can even ride down 4 oclock run to town , walk half a block to chow at duggan's, and walk a block back to the gondola stuffed for ten bucks.... not bad. I would like to see Subway ran out of town anyway. There is a regular grocery store on the north end of town called City Market, and in town, next to the post office on Ridge st, is Food Kingdom. Kind of an old fashioned style grocery store, with slightly higher prices. There are also lots of other low cost eating out options around town like Empire burger.You can pick up a dining guide at the Welcome center at the corner of main and washington that has most of the towns eating joints, some with menus and prices. I ate at windy city pizza a couple days ago and it was decent but not amazing. (they do have gluten free pizza available). At the PK 9 base area is Spencers, a more upscale place with an all you can eat lunch buffet, that is only 9$ for locals (don't know how much for visitors), but its real sitdown food at the base that isnt a vail resorts hamburger(yuk). There is a free "spagetti" dinner at one of the local churches on thursday also if you don't mind the religious thing and can look hollow eyed and hungry. (no food report). I am a registered voter in the town of Breckenridge. Starting Jan 1 2010 it will be legal to have on your person up to one ounce of marijuana and related paraphernalia. Of note: It is not legal to grow,distribute,use openly in public,etc in the town of Breckenridge without proper medical marijuana registration.Also, County or state or federal officers can still arrest you at their discretion. Welcome to Breck !


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I forget the name of the place, and I forget the name every year, but i usually hit the little pub that is located on the reservoir in the Village at Breckenridge. Usually they have decent beer prices and 1/2 price apps. That is how I fed myself in the past.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're a fucking idiot it's decriminalized not legalized look up the difference in those two words. Woo hoo smoke pot all day yeah. Fucking dipshits it's people like you that are ruining it for those of us living here.



Good work, BA.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Breckenridge said:


> BA is spot on about eating out. Duggan's delis Reuben is big and juicey and yummy for only eight bucks.You can even ride down 4 oclock run to town , walk half a block to chow at duggan's, and walk a block back to the gondola stuffed for ten bucks.... not bad. I would like to see Subway ran out of town anyway. There is a regular grocery store on the north end of town called City Market, and in town, next to the post office on Ridge st, is Food Kingdom. Kind of an old fashioned style grocery store, with slightly higher prices. There are also lots of other low cost eating out options around town like Empire burger.You can pick up a dining guide at the Welcome center at the corner of main and washington that has most of the towns eating joints, some with menus and prices. I ate at windy city pizza a couple days ago and it was decent but not amazing. (they do have gluten free pizza available). At the PK 9 base area is Spencers, a more upscale place with an all you can eat lunch buffet, that is only 9$ for locals (don't know how much for visitors), but its real sitdown food at the base that isnt a vail resorts hamburger(yuk). There is a free "spagetti" dinner at one of the local churches on thursday also if you don't mind the religious thing and can look hollow eyed and hungry. (no food report). I am a registered voter in the town of Breckenridge. Starting Jan 1 2010 it will be legal to have on your person up to one ounce of marijuana and related paraphernalia. Of note: It is not legal to grow,distribute,use openly in public,etc in the town of Breckenridge without proper medical marijuana registration.Also, County or state or federal officers can still arrest you at their discretion. Welcome to Breck !


I will take Indentation for $200, Trebeck.


----------



## killacam25 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yo BA read Breckenridges post. It is legal to posses a small amount for personal use. LEGAL NOT just DECRIMNALIZED. SO fuck off Burton Avenger. And maybe instead of reading the dictionary you should look up the facts.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

killacam25 said:


> Yo BA read Breckenridges post. It is legal to posses a small amount for personal use. LEGAL NOT just DECRIMNALIZED. SO fuck off Burton Avenger. And maybe instead of reading the dictionary you should look up the facts.


You should listen to BA. Decriminalization and legalization are NOT the same thing. All Breckenridge did was say that "This offense is no longer an arrestable or prosecutable offence under *TOWN* law. This means that if you get arrested for it then you won't go to Breck jail (for long) or a Breck court.

Possession is *still* against state and federal law. This means that Breck PO certainly can bust you and hold you until CO state troopers or Federal Park Rangers/FBI/US Marshalls/ATF/Customs Agents show up to take you off their hands (and put you in the state or federal system).

All the town of Breck said is "We don't want to spend the town's money prosecuting people for just possession of an ounce or less. Arrest/enforcement of the state & federal law against possession is at the discretion of our police department and prosecution is the responsibility/province of the state courts or federal courts". 

Nothing else has been decriminalized. You still may not smoke, buy, sell, or even display marijuana in Breck. You can STILL get arrested for possession, but instead of spending a day or two in jail and going to Breck's court you will get put in the state system or federal system.

Most stoners are probably too stupid to read the ordinance and understand it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killacam25 said:


> Yo BA read Breckenridges post. It is legal to posses a small amount for personal use. LEGAL NOT just DECRIMNALIZED. SO fuck off Burton Avenger. And maybe instead of reading the dictionary you should look up the facts.


I'm going to bet your mom smoked crack when she was pregnant with you while she downed a bunch of booze and your dad tried to shove a coat hanger up her twat and rip you from the womb. You don't live here, you've never been here, you obviously can't comprehend written word, you don't know how to do your research, and in conclusion are one of the dumbasses that ruins it for the rest of us that live here.

I have tons of friends with their cards, that are caregivers, or work at dispensaries I'm pretty sure I know more about what goes on in the town I work in 5 days a week. The town that hosts the main mountain I ride, the town where all my friends live, and furthermore where I plan on buying a house. So dipshit why don't you go rip another bong hit with your swag weed, talk out your ass like you know what you're talking about, and sit down, shut the fuck up and let the locals talk about local things.

City Market in Breck is a dump it's fucking dirty compared to the City Market in Dillon which is far cleaner and has better prices, Food Kingdom is definitely highly over priced for what they offer but it's where we send the tourists. As far as where the locals eat someone summed it up best most eat Ramen. Don't believe me look at the mountain staff their malnourished. 

IF you're looking for fine dining stuff on Ridge Street which is one block off main is Angels Hallows, if Lee is cooking you're in for a fucking treat best chef I've ever had cook for me. Steak and Rib on main street is another good one. Otherwise you'll probably end up at Kenosha or Eric's which is where just about everyone ends up eating at during some point of their trip. If you like Chinese I suggest Taipei Tokyo, weekdays you can take 4 O'clock down to the Blazing Saddles building and get the all you can eat buffet till 3 p.m.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> City Market in Breck is a dump it's fucking dirty compared to the City Market in Dillon which is far cleaner and has better prices, Food Kingdom is definitely highly over priced for what they offer but it's where we send the tourists. As far as where the locals eat someone summed it up best most eat Ramen. Don't believe me look at the mountain staff their malnourished.


Wow, that sucks. Does everyone eat ramen because of the high tourist prices? Google says that Dillon is half-an hour from Breck. Are the lower prices worth the trip?



> IF you're looking for fine dining stuff on Ridge Street which is one block off main is Angels Hallows, if Lee is cooking you're in for a fucking treat best chef I've ever had cook for me. Steak and Rib on main street is another good one. Otherwise you'll probably end up at Kenosha or Eric's which is where just about everyone ends up eating at during some point of their trip. If you like Chinese I suggest Taipei Tokyo, weekdays you can take 4 O'clock down to the Blazing Saddles building and get the all you can eat buffet till 3 p.m.


Fine dining is definitely not on the menu, though there is a wealthy d-bag in my party who will probably insist on eating well. I am renting my own car, so I can do my own thing. 
I'm thinking salads & sandwiches for lunch and pasta cooked at the condo (with ragu) for dinner, maybe pizza one night.

I just don't wanna get stuck spending $15+ on every meal. I might stop by a chick-fil-a on my way in and get some chicken sandwiches to keep in my heli-pack during my first day on the slopes. You ever seen a snowboarder do a fakie 180 while munching on a chicken sammich with a sweet tea in one hand? Fast food isn't the tastiest, but it sure is portable


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2009)

i doubt its just high tourist prices, its expensive to have food shipped in general to mountain areas and i've been to the market in dillon and yah everything in there is much more expensive than the stuff you can get in denver. Best thing to do if your flying into denver is to just get all your groceries in denver for the week and bring it up with you since you'll save more $$ that way. Last time i came into town i stocked up on chicken noodle soup, beef jerky, and energy bars, i got on the slopes and spent all my time on the slopes was fun except for the food part. Dude ramen saves big bucks, case of it will last you about a week. Yo BA if your eating ramen just add stuff to it, I usually crack an egg or get a hotdog and cut it up and drop it in that way you get some kinda protein that was my diet during my college days i looked a little less mal-nourished than my friends haha


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

ill be up there jan 11 throu 16. the grocery store isnt anything outrageous. i usually grab some pizzas and junk... 
see you up there.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll be there Jan 6th - 10. Got a condo in Dillon and plan on doing most of our own cooking instead of getting jerked eating out all the time. Thanks for the heads up on City Market in Dillon.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

The most expensive stuff is just the produce, fresh meat, fish, etc.. The city market in Dillon is just a normal priced grocery store. They almost always have frozen pizza on sale or there is the manager's special on the meat in the back too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HAHA Me eating ramen would be hilarious. I have a real job that pays really well so I can afford to eat healthily. Talking more about the minimum wage snow carnies that bump your chair or scan your ticket those guys are on the malnourished side. 

Forgot to add this Lucha in Breckenridge right in the downstairs of the La Cima Mall is cheap with their burrito lunch special it's like 6ish bucks for a HUGE burrito and it's all certified organic. Way better than Qdoba or Chipotle. Everyone should consider this the further you get from a resort i.e. Frisco, Dillon, Silverthorne area's the cheaper things get. Hell I've had nights at Old Chicago's in Silverthorne where my bill was like 34 bucks and that was feeding 4 people and buying drinks.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

AWNOW said:


> Breck doesn't have fast food, minus subway and dominoes, who were grandfathered in. Quiznos in Silverthorne. You are better off going to a local restaurant anyways- a trip to McDonald's cost about $8. For 10-12 you can get real food.


Domino's isn't in Breck anymore (and hasn't for a while). There is a different pizza place in the same location which makes much better pizza. Its still listed as domino's on google for some reason, though.


----------



## pcpgopher (Feb 15, 2010)

point taken on the sparsing of words, but what's the point on bashing the dude? your intolerance is not representative of the majority opinion my man. do us a favor, go live your isolated life somewhere else. maybe waco texas would be better for you.


----------



## sciknen (Jan 25, 2010)

so its legal to have an ounce.. over here in mass its still illegal but its just decriminalized.. we get a fine and get it taken away from us.. paraphernalia is still a big no no.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You know, if you learn how to cook, beyond the microwave maybe, you can make good, healthy meals for much less then what you would pay at McDonalds. Just saying.... this is the reason 35% of Americans are obese, and probably 75% are overweight.


----------

